# ** FORUM TERMS & RULES **



## admin (Jun 18, 2009)

*FORUM TERMS AND RULES*

*Disclaimer*

Please note that advice posted on www.thewatchforum.co.uk (hereafter the Forum) with the best of intentions by registered users (hereafter Members) may not always be correct. Therefore any and all information you receive through the Forum or via personal messages etc. is on the condition you 'use it at your own risk'. The owner, administration team and agents of the Forum (hereafter together known as Admin) will not be held responsible for any consequences of the use of such advice.

Opinions expressed on the Forum are not necessarily the opinions of Admin or the companies associated with it. No responsibility is taken or assumed for any comments or statements made on the Forum.

*Personal Identification*

Before posting on the Forum a user is required to register as a Member. No Member or person applying to be a Member shall represent himself as another person.

*Forum Purpose*

The Forum is intended primarily for topics relating to watches and clocks however other sub-forums are provided for discussion of hobbies, photography and other non-specific subjects.

*Registration and Password*

You agree to take full responsibility for maintaining the confidentiality of your password and shall be responsible for all uses via your registration and/or login, whether or not authorised by you. You agree to immediately notify us of any unauthorised use or your registration, user account or password. You may not have more than one user account. Duplicate accounts are likely be removed or blocked without notice.

*Posting Conduct*

Messages posted on the Forum must not be malicious or offensive. The use of swear words or any undue profanity is prohibited. Members must not post anything that is, or could reasonably be interpreted as: abusive, vulgar, defamatory, hateful, seditious, blasphemous (all religions), libellous or sexually explicit. Members must not post anything that, if it were posted, would contravene any law of England and Wales or Scotland.

Members must not make reference to the personality of another member or attack another member's character unless the person in question has already brought his or her personality into the issue under discussion. Members must not engage in one-to-one arguments, disagreements or disputes of a personal nature.

The forum takes a strong stance against fake and counterfeit watches and posts and topics on fake and counterfeit watches are not permitted. The only exceptions, at the Admin team's discretion, are to ask if a potential purchase is genuine or to post a topical warning about fakes and counterfeits. However, in order to ensure that any topic doesn't evolve into a general discussion on fake and counterfeit watches the Admin team may lock the topic to further comments.

Any Member or user who feels that a post or message breaches the above or is otherwise objectionable is encouraged to contact a member of the Admin team immediately by using the "Report" button or Personal Message system. We have the ability to review posts and if deemed necessary remove posts within a reasonable time frame.

*Views Expressed to be Those of Members*

The views expressed in any message on the Forum are those of the Member who published them and not of the Forum, Admin or any other person

*Admin Team's Right to Edit Posts and Ban Members*

The Admin team retains the absolute right to edit, amend, modify, relocate, remove or otherwise change any message posted on the Forum for any reason. The Admin team retains the absolute right to ban or suspend any Member from the Forum should it be considered necessary. Admin need not supply a member with a reason as to why and the Admin's decision is final.

*Advertising and Commercial Third Party Links*

No advertising of products or services, or any other thing, is permitted unless sanctioned by the Admin team. Links to or URLs for commercial or other sites selling watches or watch related items are not permitted. Images linked from commercial sites will also be removed at the Admin team's discretion. Within the context of any discussion, information about locating and sharing specific products and expertise is permitted.

*Member Profile Page and Personal Message Facility*

Member profile pages are part of the Forum and subject to the Terms and Rules. A personal messaging system is available via the profile page, the use of this is not a right and access may be removed by the Admin team without any reason given.

*Restrictions on New Members*

New Members will not be able to send personal messages, see member profiles and some sub-forums and be able to use the for-sale, wanted and trade section until they have 50 posts.

*Sales Forum*

As a service to Members a for-sale, wanted and trade section is provided by the Forum. The rules for posting in these sub-forums are displayed in the respective header; Members must be familiar with these rules before posting. The use of the for-sale, wanted or trade section is not a right and access may be removed at any time at the Admin team's discretion without any reason given.

All transactions undertaken with the assistance of the Forum's sales, wanted and trades sections are at the Member's risk. The Forum and Admin are not involved in the transaction between the parties so buyers, sellers, or items offered for sale or trade are not actively screened as a result. The Forum and Admin have no control over the authenticity or quality of the items posted in the for-sale, wanted and trade section, the truth or accuracy of the descriptions, the ability or intent of sellers to deliver items, or the ability or intent of buyers to pay for items. It is advised that parties to transactions should make a copy of the relevant posts or personal messages for their records as the Forum cannot guarantee they will be available at a later date. The Forum and Admin cannot ensure that a buyer or seller will complete a transaction. Be aware of the risk that funds will be transferred and goods will not be sent in exchange. The Forum, Admin and agents are unable to verify the actual identity or location of buyers or sellers. Buyers are urged to take precautions to assure their seller is trustworthy.

*Legal Obligations*

Members remain legally responsible for any messages they may post.

*Indemnity*

As a Member you agree to indemnify the Forum and Admin against any liability arising from any breach of confidentiality, copyright and any other intellectual property right committed by you in connection with your use of the Forum. As a Member you also agree to indemnify the Forum and Admin in respect of any costs or expenses arising from conducting or defending proceedings arising from a post by you.

*Confidentiality*

Members agree to any personal information they may have submitted to the Forum, the website or the Management Team being stored on a database. Members agree that if required to do so by any legitimate organisation investigating matters of a criminal nature, the Admin team shall if necessary release whatever information he held on specified Member(s) to assist such an investigation. The Forum and Admin shall not be liable for any hacking attempt that may lead to this data being compromised or any loss that may result. Except with consent of that person, Members must not post private information about another person.

*Removal of Accounts, All Posts and Topics*

From time to time Admin are asked to "delete my account and all my posts and topics". The Admin team reserve the right not to comply with such a request. If you do not wish to use the forum any more, then simply stop visiting.

*Complaints*

Any person who has a complaint in relation to the forum may contact any member of the Admin team.

*Jurisdiction*

The use of the website shall be governed by the laws of England and Wales.


----------

